# Property listing rules??



## goentropo (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been living in our own freehold villa on Langkawi for 7 years and we are now going to have to move to KL or Penang for health reasons. We need to sell our villa and I'd like to clarify what I may post here in the forum. I had a look at the market place but it didn't seem to have anything where I could list my property.

Is there a specific forum heading or place I can 'advertise' my place. This is a private one-of item and not a commercial real estate listing.

Thanks for your advice..


----------



## blkflm6888 (Dec 18, 2016)

Following

Sent from my SCV32 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The only advertising that is allowed is in the classified sections and you need to upgrade to premium membership to advertise there.

Premium Subscription | Expat Forum


----------

